# Themes for group classes



## Hrrikane (Oct 19, 2004)

I was wondering if anybody out there had any ideas for themed classes.  The past 8 weeks we went over the 7 categories of attack highlighting each category per class.  Tonight I think I am going to do one on reverse motion.  Any thoughts on other themed classes?  Or what are some of your favorite drills in class?  I am trying to get some good ideas to really get excitement built in our school.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## bzarnett (Oct 19, 2004)

Critical Distance.
Self-defense What-ifs based on Dimensional Stages of Action.
Bridging Freestyle to Self-defense techniques.
Breaking - breaks are formed through self-defense techniques though. You would set the boards up for Delayed Sword (for example) and away you go.
Developing logical extensions to techniques people know.
Street Freestyle wearing everyday work clothes.
Takedowns and Strike downs
Grab freestyle
Sensitivity training through self-defense techniques
Lock flows


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 19, 2004)

11. working every tech into a choke
12. controling the distance
13. margin for error
14. techniques against techniques at varying points.
15. Moving from point of origin


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 19, 2004)

Working Techs upsidedown.Kicks become handstrikes,highblocks become lowblocks..you get the idea


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 19, 2004)

You could use a Semi Circle Drill
this involves having one student in the middle of the class and having the other students line up in a half circle facing the student. Instructor stands behind student that is facing the line. The Instructor will point to one of the students in the line and the student attacks the student standing facing the line with any kind of attack. The student facing the line will defend using any technique up to and including his or her belt level aganist that type of attack. 

The Instructor points to another student and mixes up the attackers by pointing to different students. 

Another drill is and it is fun is to have the student get blindfolded and while blindfolded do the technique or techniques adds new insight to balance and awareness.


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Oct 21, 2004)

Techniques on the opossite side is a great one, good challenge for adults, kids too if you try simple stuff. 
Regular Clothes Day, working on reaction and techniques in regular clothes, whether it be school clothes, work boots, a suit, or high heels! 
Have classes for the week that work on techniques and defenses against weapons. 
Joint locks, of coarse.  
Have a class centered on working on sets and katas
Endurence, explaining how importent it is when in a self-defense situation
A class focusing on reaction and timing drills
Brain work! A class on The Self-Defense Equation and Scientific Principles within the techniques.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Oct 22, 2004)

Sweating.


----------

